# Small grinder for camping what would you take?



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

I spend my spare time in my campervan and love cooking good food on the move.

I also love good coffee and the ritual of making it. I have a silly amount of stovetop and portable coffee machines many of which got used for a while and discarded. I tend to pre grind coffee and take it but want to stop that. I therefore need a hand grinder.

Any recommendations for a small hand grinder that does a good job and looks good too?

I may even later have a play with roasting beans on camp stoves although that seems difficult from what I've read. For now a grinder is a must.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

AerGrind? Or Feldgrind, if you don't want to wait.


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

They both look fantastic, the kickstarter isn't far off. May be worth a punt.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've just got a feldgrind,


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks like the aergrind is closed on kickstarter now how do you find the feldgrind?


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Any of the Lido grinders (Lido 2, 3 and E can be bought from coffeehit) would also be perfect if you like them built like a tank. They're also (in my opinion) nice to look at, although so are the MBK grinders.


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks I will check those out







i will admit looks do count for me in my gear


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Lido3 is really good too.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Feldgrind -

Machina Espresso (currently in stock)

Dear Green (when in stock)

Harvey Nicks (again when in stock)

MBK Themselves (people often wait months for delivery, even when in stock, but you save a fair few quid)


----------

